# T-Com Internetleitung hat bei feuchtem wetter immer verbindungsabrisse



## kerze21 (21. Januar 2013)

Moin,

Ich musste vermehrt feststellen, dass ich - besonders wenn es draußen feuchtes Wetter (Regen, Schnee) ist - Verbindungsabbrüche habe. Ist das überhaupt möglich und  wenn ja, was ist die Ursache?

16000er Leitung gebucht aber nur 6000 geschaltet

Leitungsfakten:
Telekom
                           DSL Downstream:
                                                                             5696 kBit/s        geht auch gerne auf unter 2000 kbit runter bei schlechten wetter


                                                                             DSL Upstream:
                                                                               672 kBit/s        Der hält sich wiederrum immer da auf

Ziemlich ländlich gelegen, nächster Hauptverteiler 3 - 4 KM weg
T-Com Speedport W504V

Wenn ihr ideen habt schreibt sie, die Telekom scheint sich doof zu stellen ......

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

Ja gut, da kann natürlich auf dem Weg bis zum Haus alles mögliche sein, evlt auch direkt am Übergang zu eurem Haus. Ist es definitiv bei "feuchtem" Wetter, oder vlt bei "kaltem" Wetter?


----------



## Domowoi (21. Januar 2013)

Leider kann man da als Endkunde nur wenig machen. Schreib auf jeden Fall mal im Kundencenter ein Ticket und schreib auf jeden Fall rein, dass wenn die Probleme nicht behoben werden ein Vertragswechsel ansteht. Gibt es denn noch Nachbarn in der Nähe die evtl auch ähnliche Probleme haben könnten.


----------



## kerze21 (21. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja gut, da kann natürlich auf dem Weg bis zum Haus alles mögliche sein, evlt auch direkt am Übergang zu eurem Haus. Ist es definitiv bei "feuchtem" Wetter, oder vlt bei "kaltem" Wetter?


 
Ja es immer bei feuchtem Wetter, die Kälte stört die Leitung nicht.



Domowoi schrieb:


> Leider kann man da als Endkunde nur wenig machen.  Schreib auf jeden Fall mal im Kundencenter ein Ticket und schreib auf  jeden Fall rein, dass wenn die Probleme nicht behoben werden ein  Vertragswechsel ansteht. Gibt es denn noch Nachbarn in der Nähe die evtl  auch ähnliche Probleme haben könnten.


 
Der Hausmitbewohner hat nur ganz vereinzelt Probleme aber auch nur ne 3000er Leitung...
Die Firma neben uns hat auch nur 3000er leitung und auch nur vereinzelt Probleme

Vllt. sollte ich noch erwähnen dass das hier ne RAM Leitung ist.


Hier noch nen screenie der Daten die der Router sonst noch so hergibt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Ja es immer bei feuchtem Wetter, die Kälte stört die Leitung nicht.
> 
> Der Hausmitbewohner hat nur ganz vereinzelt Probleme aber auch nur ne 3000er Leitung...
> Die Firma neben uns hat auch nur 3000er leitung und auch nur vereinzelt Probleme
> Vllt. sollte ich noch erwähnen dass das hier ne RAM Leitung ist.t


 Hast du vieleicht noch einen anderen router bzw. modem? Wenn ja, teste mal damit. (nicht das der w504v einen weg hat)
Wenn ein anderer rouer bzw. modem nix bringt-> Tkom anrufen. Evt. ist deine TAE-dose defekt oder der hausanschluß nicht i.o. Bei der gelegenheit kann der techniker die leitung durch messen für den fall das der schrumpfschlauch einer der unterirdischen verzweigungen undicht geworden ist. (evt. probleme mit dem telefon wenn analoger anschluß?)
Ansonsten, die werte im router schauen soweit gut aus. (die paar, die er bringt)


----------



## kerze21 (21. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hast du vieleicht noch einen anderen router bzw. modem? Wenn ja, teste mal damit. (nicht das der w504v einen weg hat)
> Wenn ein anderer rouer bzw. modem nix bringt-> Tkom anrufen. Evt. ist deine TAE-dose defekt oder der hausanschluß nicht i.o. Bei der gelegenheit kann der techniker die leitung durch messen für den fall das der schrumpfschlauch einer der unterirdischen verzweigungen undicht geworden ist. (evt. probleme mit dem telefon wenn analoger anschluß?)
> Ansonsten, die werte im router schauen soweit gut aus. (die paar, die er bringt)


 
Es wäre schön wenn es der Router wäre. Wir hatten im Test: Speedport W701V, W700V, Teledat 300 (oder so) und jetzt der 504v. Alle zeigen dasselbe Problem. 

TAE- Dose, NTBA und Splitter wurden getauscht. 

Die Kundenservicemenschen meinten beim Leitung durchmessen sei alles in Ordnung. 

Analog haben wir nich  Hier wird mit ISDN gearbeitet.

Die CRC-Fehler Steigen aber auch gerne über 600 pro min

Und kann mir einer mal erklären was dieses FEC und HEC ist ?!?

Gruß
Rouven


-.- wird immer besser, die Leitung........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT 2: mehr und mehr ........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 3 

Mindestens 10 Sync Abrisse später


----------



## docday (21. Januar 2013)

> Und kann mir einer mal erklären was dieses FEC und HEC ist ?!?
> 
> Gruß
> Rouven


 
HEC...Header Error Check
FEC...Vorwärtsfehlerkorrektur


----------



## kerze21 (21. Januar 2013)

docday schrieb:


> HEC...Header Error Check
> FEC...Vorwärtsfehlerkorrektur


 

Danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Analog haben wir nich  Hier wird mit ISDN gearbeitet.


Eher schlecht. Hat einer deiner nachbarn analoge telefonie? Wenn ja, sind da evt. störungen auf der leitung?



> Die CRC-Fehler Steigen aber auch gerne über 600 pro min


Das hört sich nicht gut an.
Und noch eine frage: Wie sind bei euch die leitungen geführt? Oberirdisch oder unterirdisch?
 Mein verdacht fällt ja auf feute kontaktstellen irgendwo in der leitung. Das hatten wir auch mal und es wurde von der tkom erst behoben, als bei meinem bruder das analoge telefon ausfiel. Er hängt dabei am selben kabel wie ich und ich hatte zu der zeit probleme mit dem dsl aber keinen totalausfall. Nach der reperatur wurde auch die dsl-verbindung um längen besser.
Ich befürchte nur das du es nicht schaffen wirst die tkom dazu zu bewegen, in dieser richtung zu prüfen.


----------



## kerze21 (21. Januar 2013)

Neee die Nachbarschaft hat nur ISDN

Die Leitungen sind unterirdisch eingegraben...


Edit: 

besteht die Leitung aus 2 Haaren ??? maaaaan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT

soviel zum thema über 600 crc-Fehler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunjy (21. Januar 2013)

Also ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Da wars aber die Leitung unterirdisch die hatte etwas 1 Kilometer vor meinem Ort einen kleinen riss und bei regen gabs verbindungsabbrüche. Muss aber sagen das die Telekom hier schnell mit Bagger und Arbeiter da war. Inerhalb von 2 wochen war alles geflickt und lief tadellos.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Neee die Nachbarschaft hat nur ISDN


Grml...reiches dorf...In dem fall schlecht!



> besteht die Leitung aus 2 Haaren ??? maaaaan


 Nicht "haaren" sondern adern. Das ganze nennt sich dann kupfer-doppelader und eine solche gehört zu einem anschluß. In einem kabel/leitung stecken aber mehrere doppeladern.


----------



## kerze21 (21. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Grml...reiches dorf...In dem fall schlecht!
> 
> Nicht "haaren" sondern adern. Das ganze nennt sich dann kupfer-doppelader und eine solche gehört zu einem anschluß. In einem kabel/leitung stecken aber mehrere doppeladern.


 

ja ich weiß dass das adern sind, aber so wie sich die Leitung verhält könnten es ebensogut Haare sein.


Achso soviel zum Thema über 600 CRC-Fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Rouven


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Achso soviel zum Thema über 600 CRC-Fehler:


Syncronisiert der router jedes mal neu? Du hast ja echt heftige schwankungen.
Kennst du zufällig jemanden mit einer fritzbox? (idealer weise eine 3270 oder 7270) Wenn ja, könntest du sie dir zum testen mal leihen und evt. noch ein paar screenshots der dsl-eigenschaften posten?
Viel zu machen ist ohne techniker ja leider nicht.


----------



## fubii (21. Januar 2013)

Ich würde auch einfach auf die Leitung tippen. Du hast ja an Hardware alles schon durch getestet. Es passiert ja häufiger, dass die Telefonkabel bei Bauarbeiten beschädigt werden. Vielleicht auch einfach das Alter, dass die Isolierung kaputt gegangen ist und bei nassem Wetter dringt Feuchtigkeit ein.


----------



## kerze21 (21. Januar 2013)

Ja der synchronisiert immerwieder neu.

wäre ja schön wenn ich irgendwen kennen würde der ne Fritzbox hätte.........

Dann muss ich der Telekom wohl morgen malwieder heftig aufn Sack fallen


----------



## kerze21 (22. Januar 2013)

wird immer geiler die Leitung.... ich ruf ma jetzt bei der Telekom an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT 

Sind diese Splitter echt sooo empfindlich das die nach 2 Monaten schon kaputt sind ?!?


----------



## Mastermind83 (22. Januar 2013)

Das kenne ich das liegt an der Leitung ich wohne auch auf dem Land  und immer bei so einem Wetter kommt Rauschen knaksen in der Leitung und Verbindgsabbrpche ruf mal die Telekomstörungsstelle an und die machen zu 90% die Erde auf und schauen dan nach .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Sind diese Splitter echt sooo empfindlich das die nach 2 Monaten schon kaputt sind ?!?


 Normaler weise nicht...


----------



## fubii (22. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist einer nur durch einen Blitzeinschlag kaputt gegangen, aber der Router und der Lan Port vom Rechner auch xD Da wird auch nicht viel drinnen gemacht, der Hardwareaufbau ist auch recht simpel.


----------



## mrfloppy (27. Januar 2013)

Ist doch gut isdn , sollte das wirklich an einer defekten feuchten kontaktstelle liegen , sollte das bei isdn sich schneller auswirken als beim analog  dann hat man schnell bitfehler die man auch messen kann! Ich wurde denen auf die fusse treten nochmal genaue fehlerbeschreibung mach3n und eine frist setzen


----------



## kerze21 (29. Januar 2013)

Sooo... der telekomiker war heute da und hat von hier bis zum hauptverteiler alles durchgeprüft. Hausanschlusskasten und Verteilerkasten auf der anderen Straßenseite waren wohl volkommen oxidiert. Kein wunder das der Scheiß nich läuft.

Und der telekomiker meinte noch wir sollten uns für die leitung nen anderen Router holen. Welchen könnt ihr denn für grottige leitungen empfehlen ??

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## K3n$! (29. Januar 2013)

Fritzbox 7270


----------



## kerze21 (30. Januar 2013)

oder weiß einer was zum Speedport w920v ?? den würd ich grad billig von nem kumpel kriegen.

sonst muss ich halt nach ner Fritzbox 7270 ausschau halten

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## Decrypter (30. Januar 2013)

Speedport W920V ist ne umlackierte AVM 7570, also auch eine FritzBox. Dort bekommt man mit dem RU Kernel Tool sogar die Original AVM Firmware für die 7570 auf das Gerät.
Ich würde aber trotzdem von dem W920V abraten. Denn das Modem des W920V ist auch VDSL fähig und aus diesem Grund ist der verbaute Vintax Chipsatz nicht so leistungsfähig unter ADSL2+ wie z.B. der eines guten reinen ADSL2+ Modems. Von daher ist eine 7270, oder, wenn du die Telefoniefunktion nicht brauchst,eine 3270 eindeutig die bessere Wahl !


----------



## kerze21 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube ich muss die Telekomiker malwieder nerven -.- Scheinbar sind es nicht nur die oxidierten Kontaktstellen in Verteiler und Hausanschluss...

Könnt ihr was daraus entnehmen ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während ich den Beitrag noch geschrieben habe uach noch nen Resync. Sonst is der immer bis jetzt nur auf 0db Störabstandsmarge runtergewandert.

Sonst hat der immer so rund um die 6000er Sync gehabt ... aber heute... manchmal nichtmal 2000

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Februar 2013)

Also 0 db rauschabstand sollte es eigentlich nicht geben. Da müßte das modem, nach meinem dafür halten, schon längst neu syncronisieren. Von daher könnte es auch ein anzeigefehler sein.
Ansonsten, irgend ein komiker hat dich auf adsl1 herunter geschalten (müßte vorher adsl2+ gewesen sein) und deinen anschluß auf 3 mbit begrenzt. Du solltest bei der tkom mal anrufen. Sie sollen erstmal einen port-reset machen. Dann schauen wir mal weiter...


----------



## kerze21 (24. Februar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also 0 db rauschabstand sollte es eigentlich nicht geben. Da müßte das modem, nach meinem dafür halten, schon längst neu syncronisieren. Von daher könnte es auch ein anzeigefehler sein.
> Ansonsten, irgend ein komiker hat dich auf adsl1 herunter geschalten (müßte vorher adsl2+ gewesen sein) und deinen anschluß auf 3 mbit begrenzt. Du solltest bei der tkom mal anrufen. Sie sollen erstmal einen port-reset machen. Dann schauen wir mal weiter...


 
Ich glaube nicht das die aufn sonntag da irgendwas rzmschalten. Vorhin hatte ich ja noch zeitweilig 6177 kbit/s sync.

Der Rauschabstand fällt auch nur ganz kurz drauf runter was ich auch am webradio stream merke, geht dann aber gleich wieder hoch

Woher zum geier weißt su eigentlich das es vorher ADSL2+ war ?? Hast du mich gehackt ???


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Februar 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die aufn sonntag da irgendwas rumschalten.


Würde ich jetzt nicht drauf wetten... Wenn es nur ein fehler vom port ist, sollte er durch einen port-reset zu beheben sein.


----------



## kerze21 (24. Februar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Würde ich jetzt nicht drauf wetten... Wenn es nur ein fehler vom port ist, sollte er durch einen port-reset zu beheben sein.



ich mach mal kurz nen reconnect um von den unterirdischen 768 kbit/s runterzukommen

Na also jetzt sinds wieder standardwerte... fragt sich nur wielange




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel zum Thema Standardwerte.. -1 db Störabstand  Mit darauffolgendem Resync

1000. Edit:


Was ist eigentlich  mit No Cell Delineation und Loss of Frame gemeint ??

Nochmal Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über Nacht hats einen dann wohl auch noch genug geschmissen..


----------



## Decrypter (25. Februar 2013)

Bis zu 4 stellige CRC Fehler sind aber mal gar nicht gut. Denn CRC Fehler sind im Gegensatz zu den FEC (Forward Error Correction) und HEC (Header Error Correction) durch die Fehlerkorrektur nicht mehr zu beheben und wirken sich damit unweigerlich auf die Leitung aus. CRC Fehler fallen in der Regel dann an, wenn das Nutzsignal entweder massiv gestört ist oder aber aufgrund von äußerst niedrigen SNRM Werten sehr schwach ist.

Was auch sehr komisch ist, das auf einem Sonntag (?) ein 3000er Profil via ADSL1 auftaucht (992.1). Klar sind Profiländerungen problemlos via Remote vom DSL Schaltplatz bzw. der Diagnose problemlos machbar. Aber verwunderlich ist es doch schon. Hast du den jetzt derzeit ADSL2+ geschaltet (992.5) ?
Auch eine Möglichkeit wäre, das der Port im HVT einen an der Waffel hat. Da evtl. mal versuchen, eine Portumklemmung zu erreichen. Vielleicht auch mit dem Hinweis, das sich nach dem Resync urplötzlich ein ganz andere Profil auf dem Port befand. Auch ist die Trägerbelegung im ADSL1 Modus sehr gleichmäßig, aber auch nicht gerade hoch. Am Spektrum sind da jedenfalls keine Auffälligkeiten zu erkennen, da sehr gleichmäßige Belegung. Gestörte Leitungen sehen da ganz anders aus. Oberwellenstörungen würde man zerfranzten Spektrum erkennen und Störungen von bestimmten Frequenzbereichen hinterlassen ein Bereich mit, wo Träger kaum bzw. nur sehr gering belegt werden. Klassisches Beispiel sind da immer wieder Störungen durch einfallende Mittelwellensender. Einzig die doch schon recht hohe (Router) Dämpfung von 43 dB ist auffällig und für DSL 6000 via ADSL1 eher schon zu hoch


----------



## kerze21 (25. Februar 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Bis zu 4 stellige CRC Fehler sind aber mal gar nicht gut. Denn CRC Fehler sind im Gegensatz zu den FEC (Forward Error Correction) und HEC (Header Error Correction) durch die Fehlerkorrektur nicht mehr zu beheben und wirken sich damit unweigerlich auf die Leitung aus. CRC Fehler fallen in der Regel dann an, wenn das Nutzsignal entweder massiv gestört ist oder aber aufgrund von äußerst niedrigen SNRM Werten sehr schwach ist.
> 
> Was auch sehr komisch ist, das auf einem Sonntag (?) ein 3000er Profil via ADSL1 auftaucht (992.1). Klar sind Profiländerungen problemlos via Remote vom DSL Schaltplatz bzw. der Diagnose problemlos machbar. Aber verwunderlich ist es doch schon. Hast du den jetzt derzeit ADSL2+ geschaltet (992.5) ?
> Auch eine Möglichkeit wäre, das der Port im HVT einen an der Waffel hat. Da evtl. mal versuchen, eine Portumklemmung zu erreichen. Vielleicht auch mit dem Hinweis, das sich nach dem Resync urplötzlich ein ganz andere Profil auf dem Port befand. Auch ist die Trägerbelegung im ADSL1 Modus sehr gleichmäßig, aber auch nicht gerade hoch. Am Spektrum sind da jedenfalls keine Auffälligkeiten zu erkennen, da sehr gleichmäßige Belegung. Gestörte Leitungen sehen da ganz anders aus. Oberwellenstörungen würde man zerfranzten Spektrum erkennen und Störungen von bestimmten Frequenzbereichen hinterlassen ein Bereich mit, wo Träger kaum bzw. nur sehr gering belegt werden. Klassisches Beispiel sind da immer wieder Störungen durch einfallende Mittelwellensender. Einzig die doch schon recht hohe (Router) Dämpfung von 43 dB ist auffällig und für DSL 6000 via ADSL1 eher schon zu hoch


 

Ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen dass das hier ne RAM Leitung is. Aber auf ADSL1 geister ich schon immer rum. Portwechsel wurde erst vor nem Monat gemacht. Ich habe das Gefühl das es ADSL2+ Hier nicht gibt, kann aber eigentlich auch nicht sein, weil es an dem Ort wo der zuständige Hauptverteiler (~3 km weg von hier) VDSL gibt.

Ist auch bei anderen Routern. Wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch noch die fernwartungsadresse der Box per PN geben

Hierdran was einzustellen hat auch nix gebracht. Is höchstens nur schlechter geworden


Anpassung der Sendeleistung/Powercutback (PCB)  Verändere Downstream PCB um (dB) 3



  Verändere Upstream PCB um (dB) 3




Signal/Rauschabstand -2








EDIT:

Soooo. Die Telekomiker wollen morgen mal ausrücken und schauen was da los is... Ich glaub ja fast nicht mehr dran dass das was wird .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Februar 2013)

Ich schließe mich Decrypter an. Im spektrum ist nicht wirklich was auffälliges.
Neben der möglichkeit das dein modem nicht mehr ganz richtig läuft, bleibt dann nur noch der port. Letzteres würde dann auch deine komische "sonntags-schaltung" erklären.


----------



## kerze21 (26. Februar 2013)

Der Port wurde ja "angeblich" die letzten male schon immer gewechselt........ und was für ne Sonntagsschaltung ?? Die Leitung macht immer einen auf Sprungfedern wenns Wetter schlecht is. Is ja ne RAM leitung

Mal schauen was der Telekomiker morgen sagt

Es können ja nich alle Router/Modems im Arsch sein die im Haus sind...

Und ADSL1 war glaub schon immer


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Februar 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Der Port wurde ja "angeblich" die letzten male schon immer gewechselt........ und was für ne Sonntagsschaltung ?? Die Leitung macht immer einen auf Sprungfedern wenns Wetter schlecht is. Is ja ne RAM leitung


Das was bei dir der fall ist, hat schon lange nix mehr mit ram-schaltung zu tun. Von ein wenig feuchtigkeit wäre diese vermutlich unbeeindruckt. Außerdem beinhaltet eine ratenadaptive schaltung keine umstellung des profils. (dein bild vom 24.2. zeigt definitiv ein 3 mbit-profil und kein 6er)



> Und ADSL1 war glaub schon immer


 Wenn du vorher lediglich eine 2 oder 3 mbit-schaltung hattest, dann ok. Aber ab dem punkt wo 6000 RAM geschalten wurde, hast du adsl2+. (hab das mittlerweile schon öfter gesehen) Ohne das würde vermutlich auch keine anständige datenrate zustande kommen.


----------



## Decrypter (26. Februar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> . Aber ab dem punkt wo 6000 RAM geschalten wurde, hast du adsl2+. (hab das mittlerweile schon öfter gesehen) Ohne das würde vermutlich auch keine anständige datenrate zustande kommen.


 
Öhm nein, das ist nicht zwingend so !
DSL 6000 RAM gibt das via ADSL und auch über ADSL2+. Entscheident ist, was man für einen Port vor DSL Ram gehabt hat. Mit Uralt AD und TI Port landet man zwingend auf GBE und ADSL2+. Aber mit Infinion Port vor der Profiländerung verbleibt man auf der ATM Plattform und bekommt trotzdem DSL 6000 RAM. Die erzielbare Bandbreite ist dann aber mit Sicherheit nicht so hoch wie bei Schaltung via ADSL2+. Bestes Beispiel ist ja hier gegeben. Das ist dann wirklich eine "echte" RAM Leitung am Limit via ADSL. Nur mit dem unschönen Nebeneffekt, das hier wirklich was faul ist !


----------



## kerze21 (27. Februar 2013)

Die telekomiker waren jetzt da... Und die Vollidioten haben malwieder nix gefunden.... Ich glaub die machen das mit Absicht.

Jetzt läuft die leitung malwieder normal. 

Wer war das gleich noch der behauptet hat das man über ADSL1 keine 6000kbit/s kriegt ?? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es ja im moment friert stürzt die Leitung ja auch nicht ständig ab. Geht sicherlich weiter wenn es wieder anfängt zu tauen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Februar 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Öhm nein, das ist nicht zwingend so !
> DSL 6000 RAM gibt das via ADSL und auch über ADSL2+. Entscheident ist, was man für einen Port vor DSL Ram gehabt hat.


Ok... Ist aber ein schöner mischmasch, der da geschalten wird.


> Mit Uralt AD und TI Port landet man zwingend auf GBE und ADSL2+.


Sowas habe ich noch nicht live und in action sehen dürfen und man muß sich fragen, warum die nicht langsam mal ersetzt werden. Hier gibt es nur infineon.


kerze21 schrieb:


> Wer war das gleich noch der behauptet hat das man über ADSL1 keine 6000kbit/s kriegt ??


Dafür rödelt dein modem schon recht nah am maximum. Die sache verdankt  ihre rettung bestimmt auch dem umstand, das bei dir infineon auf  infineon trifft. (modem- und line-card chipsatz von denen)



> Da es ja im moment friert stürzt die Leitung ja auch nicht  ständig ab. Geht sicherlich weiter wenn es wieder anfängt zu  tauen.


 Naja, die telefon-leitung liegt bestimmt 0,5 m unter der erde. Da  kommen die paar minus-grade nicht gleich hin. (hier ist nicht sibirien) Bestenfalls der schnee auf der erde könnte die schirmung nach außen minimal verbessern.


----------



## kerze21 (27. Februar 2013)

Und ich denke mal mit nem anderen Router (FB 7270) statt dem gefritzten w701v wird man auch nich mehr viel an der stabilität ändern können wa ??


----------



## Decrypter (27. Februar 2013)

Also zwischen einem W701V und einer 7270 liegen Lichtjahre !



> Ok... Ist aber ein schöner mischmasch, der da geschalten wird.


Das ist Chaos hoch 3 !
Das gipfelt ja darin, das, wenn der HVT nicht mit Double Play GBE erschlossen ist, also nur ATM vorhanden ist, man mit alten Bestandsport kein RAM bekommt, obwohl neuere und auch Infinion Ports vorhanden sind. Ist man aber schon über einen der neueren Infinion Ports geschaltet, bekommt man darüber auch DSL RAM. Umklemmen von alt auf neu (innerhalb von ATM) macht die Telekom nicht und somit bekommt man DSL RAM dann erst, wenn Double Play GBE verfügbar ist. Lustigerweise wird man dann auf Infinion GBE umgeklemmt. Alles hausgemachte Bürokratie, da selbst die alten AD und TI Ports RAM bis DSL 6000 können. Dann natürlich nur via ADSL1, da sie nicht ADSL2+ fähig sind. Inwiefern es heute noch HVTs gibt, die nicht an die Double Play GBE Ebene angeschlossen sind, weiß ich nicht. Wenn es noch welche gibt, dürften es aber nicht mehr viele sein. Der sicherste Weg um ADSL2+ zu bekommen, ist derzeit der Wechsel auf Annex J (DSL ohne Splitter, nicht zu verwechseln mit den IP Anschlüssen via Annex B, die es ja auch gibt). Bei Annex J wird grundsätzlich ADSL2+ mit RAM Profilen in Bandbreitenkorridoren geschaltet.



> Sowas habe ich noch nicht live und in action sehen dürfen und man muß  sich fragen, warum die nicht langsam mal ersetzt werden. Hier gibt es  nur infineon.


Sie werden auch nach und nach ausgemustert. Aber es passiert immer noch, das Neu bzw. Wechselkunden auch noch auf den alten AD und TI Ports landen. Trifft meistens dann zu, wenn VDSL bestellt wurde, was ja bekanntlich nicht sofort geschaltet wird. Passiert dann aber meistens dann, wenn VDSL nur Indoor verfügbar ist. Dann bekommt man als Zwischenlösung DSL 6000. Und bei VDSL via Indoor sind die leitungslängen eh so kurz, das selbst die alten AD und TI Ports DSL 6000 spielend packen. Ansonsten findet man die alten AD und TI Ports noch an alten DSL Resale Anschlüssen. Da werden sie wohl solange laufen, bis die Baugruppe technisch defekt geht.


----------



## kerze21 (1. März 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Also zwischen einem W701V und einer 7270 liegen Lichtjahre !
> 
> 
> Das ist Chaos hoch 3 !
> ...


 

Chaos hoch 3 reicht nich. Selbst die nachbarn haben schon ADSL2+ obwohl sie schon viel länger den Anschluss haben und an dem selben Kabel hängen. Wir sind ja erst vor 2 Jahren hierher gezogen.

Bis dieser ADSL Port ausgemustert wird vergehen sicherlich noch Jahrhunderte !

Zum Thema Fritzbox:
eher neu kaufen oder geht auch gebraucht ?

FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270 v3 in Berlin - Hellersdorf | Büro, IT & EDV-Dienstleistungen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## The_Trasher (1. März 2013)

Domowoi schrieb:


> ......, dass wenn die Probleme nicht behoben werden ein Vertragswechsel ansteht.


 
Muss man den gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen ??????? 
Und übrigens: Bei einem Fremdanbieter (außer Kabel Deutschland) bekommst du doch wieder eine Telekom-Leitung. Meistens mit schlechteren Ports (wurde ja schon angesprochen)
Bitte mal informieren


----------



## Petathebest (1. März 2013)

Probier mal ein externes Modem vor der Fritzbox. Habe ich auch so. Nur damit habe ich eine stabile Leitung. Gibt Modems speziell für schwierige Leitungen, ich habe ein Speedtouch, die sind beliebt in so Situationen. Gibt auch welche von der Telekom, sind in der Regel ziemlich alte, hat aber nix zu sagen, die funzen halt bei diesen schwierigen Leitungen. Schau mal nach Thomson Speedtouch 516i v6 oder 546i v6. Das Modem der Fritzbox taugt gar nichts bei schwierigen Leitungen. Die Features sind aber super finde ich. Die Kombi Fritzbox mit externem Modem ist daher wohl das Beste.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. März 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> eher neu kaufen oder geht auch gebraucht ?


 Das ist egal. Die unterliegen ja nicht sowas wie einer "abnutzung". 


The_Trasher schrieb:


> Muss man den gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen ???????


Manchmal zieht nur das...


> Und übrigens: Bei einem Fremdanbieter (außer Kabel Deutschland) bekommst du doch wieder eine Telekom-Leitung.


Wenn du die physische kupfer-leitung meinst, dann ja. Der port kann durchaus jeman anderem sein.


> Meistens mit schlechteren Ports (wurde ja schon angesprochen)


 Eher selten... Ich würde eher sagen, das man bei der tkom meistens auf  infineon landet und bei telefonica auf centillium (huawei) wobei  vodafone-anschlüsse via telefonica anscheinend auf broadcom geschalten  werden.
Bei vdsl ist kommt man dann bei tkom auch auf infineon (vereinzelt bestimmt auch broadcom) und bei telefonica auf broadcom.


----------



## Decrypter (2. März 2013)

> Bis dieser ADSL Port ausgemustert wird vergehen sicherlich noch Jahrhunderte !


Eher nicht. Die Telekom will Kunden, die DSL und Telefon über so einen alten Port haben, demnächst den Anschluss kündigen, weil die Hardware ausrangiert wird. Als Ersatz wird IP Anschluss angeboten. Bis Ende 2016 sollen auch alle C&S Kunden auf IP umgestellt werden. So sehen es jedenfalls die Planungen vor. Und da fängt man dann jetzt mit den alten AD und TI Ports an.


----------



## kerze21 (4. März 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Die Telekom will Kunden, die DSL und Telefon über so einen alten Port haben, demnächst den Anschluss kündigen, weil die Hardware ausrangiert wird. Als Ersatz wird IP Anschluss angeboten. Bis Ende 2016 sollen auch alle C&S Kunden auf IP umgestellt werden. So sehen es jedenfalls die Planungen vor. Und da fängt man dann jetzt mit den alten AD und TI Ports an.


 
Och nööööööö.........  Bei der beschissenen Leitung will ich keine IP Telefonie haben. Wenn die Geschichte ständig bei schlechtem Wetter abstürzt.

Die sollen erstmal ne vernünftige Leitung bereitstellen, dann überleg ich mir das noch.

EDIT: Hatte heute ma die Telekomiker gafragt ob da was IP-technisch geplant is und die sagen "für diesen Anschlussbereich ist nichts geplant"

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2013)

wenn die leitung immer bei schlechtem wetter zusammenbricht  sollte das doch kein problem sein das nachzuweisen und vorallem sollte auch die tkom in der lage sein das nachzuvollziehen anhand einer langfristigen dsl überwachung, spätestens april gehts ja los mit der tollen regenzeit  ! denen würde ich beine machen und wenn die sich quer stellen die rechnung einkürzen ! hardware defekt kann man da ja ausschließen, denn einem modem ist es scheiß egal ob es regnet oder die sonne scheint !
@ *The_Trasher* 
 ja bei fremdanbietern wird auch über die telekom leitung geschaltet , aber wie kommst du darauf das da schlechtere ports verwendet werdern??? DAS ist blödsinn und ein gerücht


----------



## kerze21 (8. März 2013)

Moin, ich schonwieder,

gibt es zwischenn Fritte 7270 v2 und v3 große Unterschiede ??

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## Ellenberg (8. März 2013)

Also ich habe mir den rest zwar jetzt nicht wirklich durchgelesen, arbeite aber selber bei Telekom und bau und enstöre selber jeden Tag Anschlüsse und co. 

Also bei der Leitungslänge kannst du froh sein das du überhaupt noch einen 6k bekommst. Bist eigentlich ein Kandidat für eine 3k Leitung bzw Ram-port der die Geschwindigkeit anpasst.

Wegen CRC Fehler bei Feuchtigkeit bedeutet das entweder dein Anschlusspunkt am Haus rott ist oder die Leitungsweg zwischen HVT und APL irgendwo defekt ist. Am besten wenn du merkst schnell die 080033001000 anrufen via handy und sagen
Diagnosse --> Messen --> die werden das auch sofort sehen das die Leitung schlecht ist. 
Es wird ein techniker probieren deine Leitung umzuschalten wenn das alles auch nicht klapp weil das kabel stark beschädigt ist, 
kommen die leute vom Kabelnetz flicken die stelle wo es defekt ist nach dem gemessen wurde und alles sollte laufen. 


Zusatzinfo:

UND alles bis zur 1. TAE ist kostenfrei !!! Das heißt alles dahinter im internen Netz interessiert natürlich uns nicht und wenn man sieht das an deinem Netzwerk oder so liegt was ich nicht denke das es daran liegt wirst du dafür blechen musst. 

Gruß Elle


----------



## kerze21 (8. März 2013)

Ellenberg schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir den rest zwar jetzt nicht wirklich durchgelesen, arbeite aber selber bei Telekom und bau und enstöre selber jeden Tag Anschlüsse und co.
> 
> Also bei der Leitungslänge kannst du froh sein das du überhaupt noch einen 6k bekommst. Bist eigentlich ein Kandidat für eine 3k Leitung bzw Ram-port der die Geschwindigkeit anpasst.
> 
> ...



Moin,

nur so zur Info: Das ist nen RAM-Port. 

Der Hausanschlusspunkt sieht zwar so aus, als ob der aus dem 1. Weltkrieg stammt (). Der vorletzte Telekomiker hat auch festgestellt das der Verteilerkasten auf der anderen Straßenseite und der Hausanschluss vollkommen oxidiert waren. Hat aber scheinbar auch nix gebracht. Das mit dem Leitung umschalten hat die letzten beiden male auch nix gebracht. Dann müssten es ja entweder Hausanschluss oder Verteiler auf der anderen Straßenseite sein, oder die gammelige Leitung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Gammelig sollte milde ausgedrückt sein )


 Gruß
Rouven


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. März 2013)

Ellenberg schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir den rest zwar jetzt nicht wirklich durchgelesen, arbeite aber selber bei Telekom und bau und enstöre selber jeden Tag Anschlüsse und co.


Dann kannst du sicherlich auch aufklären, warum es 2 sorten techniker bei der tkom gibt. Da wären nämlich die einen ohne plan und die anderen, welche wenigstens halbwegs wissen was sie tun.


> Also bei der Leitungslänge kannst du froh sein das du überhaupt noch einen 6k bekommst. Bist eigentlich ein Kandidat für eine 3k Leitung bzw Ram-port der die Geschwindigkeit anpasst.


Du würdest dich glaub ich wundern, wenn du wüßtest was so durch die leitung bei der dämpfung gehen würde. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, das sie i.o. und nach oben offen geschalten ist.  
Also ich liege hier bei faktor neun (schneller) ausgehend von dem, was mir die tkom hier schaltet. (384kbit und das nur mit glück da ca. 55db@300khz)



> Wegen CRC Fehler bei Feuchtigkeit bedeutet das entweder dein Anschlusspunkt am Haus rott ist oder die Leitungsweg zwischen HVT und APL irgendwo defekt ist.


Ich denke, da ist in irgend einen abzweig der leitung wasser gelaufen. Der APL von kerze21 schaut ja aus, als wenn er aus der 60ern oder 70er jahre des letzten jahrtausends (nur gut das das noch nicht so lange her ist ) stammen würde. Entsprechend alt ist sicherlich auch die leitung...
Mal davon ab, für dich ist es sicherlich einfach mal schnell was für deine private leitung zu veranlassen. Beim normalen kunden wird erst gebuddelt, wenn es garnicht mehr geht oder das analoge telefon tot ist. Vorher findet niemand den fehler.


> UND alles bis zur 1. TAE ist kostenfrei !!!


Alles andere wäre auch nicht hinnehmbar. Schließlich wurde das netz schon mit steuergeldern gebaut und das hat sich bis heute nicht geändert. Pilot-projekte finanzieren sich halt nicht von selbst und leitungsausbau lohnt in nicht so stark besiedelten gebieten auch nicht. (betrifft auch kleinstädte, ohne fördermittel tut sich da nix)


kerze21 schrieb:


> (Gammelig sollte milde ausgedrückt sein )


Ich wußte garnicht, das plastik verrotten kann.  Das da noch keiner auf die idee gekommen ist das ding mal zu erneuern... Das kann man aber beschleunigen indem man die verkabelung im APL modifiziert und anschließend einen tkom-techniker ruft. Dann gibts nen neuen...abschließbaren.


----------



## kerze21 (8. März 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann kannst du sicherlich auch aufklären, warum es 2 sorten techniker bei der tkom gibt. Da wären nämlich die einen ohne plan und die anderen, welche wenigstens halbwegs wissen was sie tun.
> Du würdest dich glaub ich wundern, wenn du wüßtest was so durch die leitung bei der dämpfung gehen würde. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, das sie i.o. und nach oben offen geschalten ist.
> Also ich liege hier bei faktor neun (schneller) ausgehend von dem, was mir die tkom hier schaltet. (384kbit und das nur mit glück da ca. 55db@300khz)
> 
> ...



Inwiefern Modifiziert ??


----------



## mrfloppy (8. März 2013)

der herr ellenberg redet aber schick über die telekomiker, naja wenn man für den verein arbeitet sollte man das ja auch  
dem ist NICHT so das die telekom fix ist und mal schnell was macht und einen fehler schnell gefunden hat ! ich arbeite selber in der entstörung für einen anderen provider und sehe es fast jeden tag wie die sich anstellen , das die nicht in der lage sind störungen zu beheben ! eine reine DSL störung ist zwecklos an die telekom abzusetzen , die messen die strecke galvanisch io und fertig ist der lack, nur juckt es den dslér nen sch... ob die leitung galvanisch in ordnung ist, da hier auch andere faktoren eine rolle spielen ! 
wie oft habe ich es gehabt das deine kollegen bei neuschaltungen eines kunden zu blöde waren den dtag dslam aus der leitung zu klemmen, was passiert? richtig, telefon läuft aber dsl signal macht dann ab dem dtag dslam pause ! man setzt eine störung richtung telekom ab und selbst sowas schaffen die kollegen der telekom nicht immer beim ersten störungstermin zu entstören, was ja eigentlich noch das kleinste übel an störungen ist ! vorallem wird es lustig wenn der telekom techniker dem kd erzählen will bei der entstörung das er sich in die leitung gehackt hat um sie zu messen und jetzt alles in ordnung sei , vorallem hat er sich in die leitung gehackt  ! was war? nochmal termin von uns beim kd leitung eingemessen, leitung schrott und wieder störung an telekom raus ! trauerspiel !!! 
kunde hat neuschaltung mit voipanalog, beim kd ist aber nichts am apl, telekom techniker kommt raus, clever wie er ist schaltet er einen analogen testport zum kunden um ihn zu zeigen das die leitung steht, ich hatte im vorfeld die leitung gemessen und ppa war messbar, also kann man dem techniker ja gerne glauben aber anscheinend hat er vergessen das voip nur ein dsl signal ist und ist natürlich NICHT mal schauen gegangen wo die leitung noch über einen dtag dslam geht ! 
es ist also absoluter quatsch das die telekom da schnell was macht wenn was sein sollte und nein das ist provider unabhängig, denn genau das bekommen die nichtmal bei den eigenen kunden hin ! nachbarn haben analog anschluss bei der telekom selber, ständig gesprächsabbrüche oder leitung ganz tot, es waren 4 techniker von der telekom da und haben nichts auf die reihe bekommen, erzählen dem nachbarn noch das die strasse aufgemacht werden müßte (was natürlich nie passiert ist), am schluss hatten die nachbarn mich gefragt ob ich nicht mal schauen kann und am ende waren es 2 dinge in der innenhausleitung , wackler an der tae und parallele tae , wackler beseitigt parallele tae rausgeklemmt und anschluss läuft seitdem störungsfrei! 
an unfähigkeit übertrifft die telekom fast nichts, zumindest was die techniker angeht die die entstörung machen sollen oder zumindest es versuchen !
wenn eine muffe undicht ist und da wasser einläuft hat man schon fast verloren, da kann man nur auf lange regentage hoffen das man da nen techniker bekommt der den fehler dann selber auch nachstellen kann, wenn der fehler nur auftritt wenn es regnet und der techniker kommt raus wo es pfurz trocken ist und er kann den fehler nicht nachstellen, dann macht die telekom GARNICHTS


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. März 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Inwiefern Modifiziert ??


 Lege einfach selbst ein kabel zum hausanschlußpunkt und schließ es da an. (um z.b. das tkom-kabel bis zur 1. tae los zu werden oder das kabel zur 1. tae so kurz als möglich zu haben bzw. um die 1. tae gleich ganz weg zu lassen)
Bei uns ist das kästchen im keller und gleich daneben meine fritzbox (modem-betrieb). Ich hab die 1. tae ab- und stattdessen ein stück kabel angeklemmt, um direkt an den dsl-anschluß der fritzbox zu kommen. Das spart eine steckverbindung (potentielle fehlerquelle,bringt ein paar kbit an meiner leitung und die telefonie ist sowieso via voip). Sollte allerdings mal ein techniker kommen müssen, muß ich das vorher wieder zurück bauen, da es, mit den worten des technikers, "nicht zulässig" ist.


----------



## kerze21 (10. März 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Lege einfach selbst ein kabel zum hausanschlußpunkt und schließ es da an. (um z.b. das tkom-kabel bis zur 1. tae los zu werden oder das kabel zur 1. tae so kurz als möglich zu haben bzw. um die 1. tae gleich ganz weg zu lassen)
> Bei uns ist das kästchen im keller und gleich daneben meine fritzbox (modem-betrieb). Ich hab die 1. tae ab- und stattdessen ein stück kabel angeklemmt, um direkt an den dsl-anschluß der fritzbox zu kommen. Das spart eine steckverbindung (potentielle fehlerquelle,bringt ein paar kbit an meiner leitung und die telefonie ist sowieso via voip). Sollte allerdings mal ein techniker kommen müssen, muß ich das vorher wieder zurück bauen, da es, mit den worten des technikers, "nicht zulässig" ist.


 
Das Kabel hatten wir damals schon so kurz wie möglich verlegt. Die erste TAE weglassen haben wir schonmal versucht, hat aber auch nix gebracht. Weder Geschwindigkeit und weniger Fehler wahren damit dann auch nich..............

Das jetzt nochmal auseinanderzunehmen habe ich jetzt auch kein Bock zu, weil die Telekomiker die Tage erneut vorbeikommen wollen. Und die Fritte kommt ja auch morgen oder übermorgen. 

Achso. Zum Thema Fritte: Kann ich die Sicherung aus der 7170 in 7270 hauen oder muss ich das alles neu eingeben ??

Grzuß
Rouven


----------



## K3n$! (10. März 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Achso. Zum Thema Fritte: Kann ich die Sicherung aus der 7170 in 7270 hauen oder muss ich das alles neu eingeben ??
> 
> Grzuß
> Rouven



https://www.avm.de/de/Service/FAQs/FAQ_Sammlung/11984.php3?sessionid=e7p0tre4kch98da6biuh83i5d7&kodo_KostenstellenProdukt=FRITZ!Box_Fon_WLAN_7170&kodo_OS=Windows%20XP&kodo_Anwendungsbereich=Benutzeroberfl%C3%A4che&entryPoint=FAQs&URL=FAQs/FAQ_Sammlung/11984.php3


----------



## kerze21 (10. März 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> https://www.avm.de/de/Service/FAQs/FAQ_Sammlung/11984.php3?sessionid=e7p0tre4kch98da6biuh83i5d7&kodo_KostenstellenProdukt=FRITZ!Box_Fon_WLAN_7170&kodo_OS=Windows%20XP&kodo_Anwendungsbereich=Benutzeroberfl%C3%A4che&entryPoint=FAQs&URL=FAQs/FAQ_Sammlung/11984.php3


 
Ach.... Hätt ich garnich gedacht dass das so ohne Probleme möglich ist. 

Und noch 100 andere Fragen in diesem Thema: welche Fritte hat das beste ADSL-Modem ? Braucht nichtmal Telefonanschlüsse


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Und noch 100 andere Fragen in diesem Thema: welche Fritte hat das beste ADSL-Modem ? Braucht nichtmal Telefonanschlüsse


 Die 7270 und die kleine schwester 3270. (letztere ohne telefon-anschlüsse) Ich würde dennoch zu 7270 greifen. Da ist es recht einfach telnet zu aktivieren. Das brauchst du wiederum, wenn du an den tieferen einstellungen für das dsl was ändern willst. (z.b. stabilität erhöhen oder leitungstuning)
Die 7270 muß dabei nichtmal teuer sein. Bei amazon gibt es auch gebrauchtware und dann kostet die 7270 ab 85€ wobei die gebrauchte 3270 ab 70€ kostet. Aber wie gesagt, ich würde den aufpreis von ca. 15€ in kauf nehmen.


----------



## kerze21 (10. März 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die 7270 und die kleine schwester 3270. (letztere ohne telefon-anschlüsse) Ich würde dennoch zu 7270 greifen. Da ist es recht einfach telnet zu aktivieren. Das brauchst du wiederum, wenn du an den tieferen einstellungen für das dsl was ändern willst. (z.b. stabilität erhöhen oder leitungstuning)
> Die 7270 muß dabei nichtmal teuer sein. Bei amazon gibt es auch gebrauchtware und dann kostet die 7270 ab 85€ wobei die gebrauchte 3270 ab 70€ kostet. Aber wie gesagt, ich würde den aufpreis von ca. 15€ in kauf nehmen.


 
Joa... gut. Dann werde ich mich mal nach 2 weiteren 7270 umschauen. entweder in den Ebay-kleinanzeigen oder amazon

Gruß
Rouven

Und lasst euch net zuschneien 

Ach.... is heute der Tag der verreckenden Router ??? Meine Oma ruft grad an, dass das Internet nich funktioniert. Also da die Telekomiker schon öfters was IN dem Router rumgebastelt haben wunderts mich net mehr dass das ding net mehr läuft. Speedport 200 HS (oder war´s 300 HS ??) funktioniert. Ich hab ja gehört, das Modem der 7390 soll ja net so prickelnd sein . Empfehlungen ?? VDSL 50.000 mit schwachem Signal (4,8 db Rauschabstand). Da muss aber Tele dabei sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Und lasst euch net zuschneien


Ich weiß nicht wo es schneit, aber in westsachsen nicht. 
Außerdem, so ein halber meter schnee auf der straße ist doch genial. Auf trockener piste kann ja schließlich jeder fahren. 



> Also da die Telekomiker schon öfters was IN dem Router rumgebastelt haben wunderts mich net mehr dass das ding net mehr läuft.


Also im router haben die bestimmt nix rumgebastelt.


> Speedport 200 HS (oder war´s 300 HS ??) funktioniert.


Bei vdsl ist es der 300HS. Der kommt von sphairon und ist ein top gerät. 


> Ich hab ja gehört, das Modem der 7390 soll ja net so prickelnd sein . Empfehlungen ?? VDSL 50.000 mit schwachem Signal (4,8 db Rauschabstand).


 Da hast du richtig gehört, aber die 4,8 db snr kann ich dir bei einem tkom-anschluß nicht so recht glauben. So risikofreudig ist doch die tkom nicht...


> Da muss aber Tele dabei sein.


Für deine oma und ihren anschluß reicht eine fritzbox 7360. 
Wäre es ein anschluß von easybell der auf 100 mbit erweitert wurde, würde ich einen draytek vigor 2750 oder 2850 empfehlen. Diese dinger sind vdsl-chipsatz mäßig noch besser wie die fritzboxen was wohl daran liegt, das der verbaute chipsatz von metanoia ein reiner vdsl-chipsatz ist der kein adsl mehr kann. (2750= reiner vdsl-router ohne adsl-fähigkeit; 2850= dual-soc lösung)


----------



## kerze21 (10. März 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo es schneit, aber in westsachsen nicht.
> Außerdem, so ein halber meter schnee auf der straße ist doch genial. Auf trockener piste kann ja schließlich jeder fahren.
> 
> Also im router haben die bestimmt nix rumgebastelt.
> ...



Also laut dem Speedport w722v der jetzt verreckt ist, waren es immer so zwischen 5,2 und 4,7 db SNR.

Die 7360 schau ich mir mal inruhe an. 

Och schade, die hat ja nichmal 2 analoge Ports. ISDN wär auch gut.

Muss ich wohl erstma wieder die gute alte Gigaset 1054 ISDN rauswühlen.


Easybell bietet aber soweit ich weiß kein IPTV an !


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Also laut dem Speedport w722v der jetzt verreckt ist, waren es immer so zwischen 5,2 und 4,7 db SNR.


Ok...Das ding ist ja auch unterirdisch.



> Die 7360 schau ich mir mal inruhe an.
> Och schade, die hat ja nichmal 2 analoge Ports. ISDN wär auch gut.


Aber einer ist vorhanden und den rest könnte man auch via dect anbinden.
Alternativ wäre da noch eine fritzbox 7360SL aus ebay. Das ist die 1&1-version und die hat 2 anschlüsse für analoge endgeräte. (ein tae an der seite und einen rj11 hinten)



> Easybell bietet aber soweit ich weiß kein IPTV an !


 Wer braucht das schon, wenn man aus vdsl das maximum heraus holen kann. Vdsl2 ist immerhin für 100 mbit spezifiziert.
Für ip-tv gibt es außerdem doch bestimmt noch andere anbieter, welche nicht an einen provider gekoppelt sind.

Edit:
Ebay kleinanzeigen hält da was parat.


----------



## chiller (10. März 2013)

Mal nen kleinen Tipp:

Wenn ein Anruf oder Störungsmeldung bei Telekom nichts bringt, einfach im offizielen Telekom Forum das Problem schildern.

Das kann Wunder bewirken.


----------



## kerze21 (10. März 2013)

Ach des Forum wo man 20 Jahre auf ne Antwort wartet, weil da meistens nur überlastete Telekom Mods rumhängen Aber kann ich ja mal reinposten


----------



## kerze21 (12. März 2013)

Moisen,

so Fritte is da, angeschlossen und Zugangsdaten eingegeben, da das Einstellungen importieren net geklappt hat. Und funzt. Nur synct die nurnoch mit gradeso 6000 kbit/s. Mann kann des ja auch net mehr so schön einstellen, wie beim Speedport mit der fritzfirmware. Einfach -3 db snr rein und fertich geht net mehr ... Schade.. Aber die Downloadraten haben sich auf jeden Fall stabilisiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Rouven


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. März 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Nur synct die nurnoch mit gradeso 6000 kbit/s. Mann kann des ja auch net mehr so schön einstellen, wie beim Speedport mit der fritzfirmware. Einfach -3 db snr rein und fertich geht net mehr ... Schade


 Es geht schon noch, nur nicht mehr so einfach. Zum leitungstuning kommt von mir auch irgendwann noch ein fred, aber ich hab ja auch nicht immer zeit was zu schreiben. Wenn du es eilig hast, dann schaue mal in die faq vom modemboard.net .
Mal davon ab, wieso syncronisiert die fritze auf adsl1? (benutzt derzeit nur 256 träger) Kein wunder, das kein full-sync dabei herum kommt. Mach mal mehrere resync`s hintereinander und prüfe jedes mal, was er für einen modus benutzt. (256 träger=adsl1; 512 träger=adsl2+)


----------



## kerze21 (12. März 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es geht schon noch, nur nicht mehr so einfach. Zum leitungstuning kommt von mir auch irgendwann noch ein fred, aber ich hab ja auch nicht immer zeit was zu schreiben. Wenn du es eilig hast, dann schaue mal in die faq vom modemboard.net .
> Mal davon ab, wieso syncronisiert die fritze auf adsl1? (benutzt derzeit nur 256 träger) Kein wunder, das kein full-sync dabei herum kommt. Mach mal mehrere resync`s hintereinander und prüfe jedes mal, was er für einen modus benutzt. (256 träger=adsl1; 512 träger=adsl2+)


 
ADSL1 ist schon immer gewesen, das wird sich auch nich urplötzlich mit 10.000 resyncs ändern. Die Ports sind halt einfach schlecht / alt. D

Leitungstuning peer telnet hab ich schon gesehen, aber ich trau mich net wirklich ran, weil ich gelesen habe das man sich dabei auch die Box zerschießen kann

Gruß
Rouven

Und per zufall bei der Suche (durchtesten von Telefoncodes) nach CAPItoTCP und Call Monitor bin ich auf das hier gestoßen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrfloppy (12. März 2013)

leitung tunen??? würde mich ja auch mal interessieren wie das funzen soll und modemboard.net klappt nit


----------



## kerze21 (13. März 2013)

Des is doch net wahr... kaum taus´s wieder, verkackt die Verbindung ständig wieder. Hoffentlich frierts heut nacht schön -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. März 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Leitungstuning peer telnet hab ich schon gesehen, aber ich trau mich net wirklich ran, weil ich gelesen habe das man sich dabei auch die Box zerschießen kann.


Guckst du hier. Die befehle wirken nur temporär, sprich nach dem neustart der box ist alles wieder @stock.


kerze21 schrieb:


> Des is doch net wahr... kaum taus´s wieder,  verkackt die Verbindung ständig wieder. Hoffentlich frierts heut nacht  schön -.-


Das ist aber keine lösung. Auf adsl2+ hättest du ja mehr reserven.
Allerdings könntet ihr doch mal einen neuen apl gebrauchen (hausanschlußpunkt) und zusätzlich müßte die leitung auf wasser in den verbindungsstellen überprüft werden. Wer weiß, wie alt der kram mittlerweile ist...


mrfloppy schrieb:


> leitung tunen??? würde mich ja auch mal  interessieren wie das funzen soll und modemboard.net klappt nit


 Das modemboard hatte gestern wohl eine störung oder es wurden wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt.
Leitungstuning ist übrigens recht einfach. Man verringert einfach den snr, was zu einer stärkeren belegung der träger und ggf. das belegen zusätzlicher träger am ende des speckrtums führt. Zusätzlich haben manche modems noch ein paar beeinflussbare optionen bzw. kann man auch noch den upstream-pcb modifizieren. (sendeleistung des modems verringern, was zu weniger störungen und somit mehr bandbreite im downstream führt)


----------



## kerze21 (13. März 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Guckst du hier. Die befehle wirken nur temporär, sprich nach dem neustart der box ist alles wieder @stock.
> 
> Das ist aber keine lösung. Auf adsl2+ hättest du ja mehr reserven.
> Allerdings könntet ihr doch mal einen neuen apl gebrauchen (hausanschlußpunkt) und zusätzlich müßte die leitung auf wasser in den verbindungsstellen überprüft werden. Wer weiß, wie alt der kram mittlerweile ist...
> ...



Um das Leitungstuning kümmer ich mich mal wenn die Leitung stabil läuft. 

Das kann ja sein das ich auf ADSL2+ mehr Reserven habe, aber WIE kann ICH das veranlassen das ich auf nen ADSL2+ Port gelegt werde ?!?!?!?!?

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## K3n$! (13. März 2013)

Beim Provider anrufen/nerven


----------



## kerze21 (13. März 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Beim Provider anrufen/nerven


 
Na, du bist mir´n Witzbold  Als ob die das freiwillig machen würden

Wo wir schon beim Thema Provider sind: Internetzugang & Einwahl - Leitung bei Tauwetter / regen immer Verbindungsabrisse !! - Internetzugang & Einwahl - Forum Service

Ich habs auch einfach mal ins Telekom Forum gesetzt. Verbesserungswünsche ??


----------



## mrfloppy (13. März 2013)

aber die FB 7270 kann nur bis max 22080 syncen und die hat die bei mir, also mit tuning wohl nichtsmehr zu machen

warum machst du denen nicht einfach mal druck? droh denen mal das du die rechnung einkürzt oder mal ganz einbehältst und dann anteillig nur bezahlst nach störungsbeseitigung ! wenns denen ans geld geht werden die wach oder droh denen mit anwalt und sonderkündigungsrecht wegen nicht erbrachter leistung! sch... auf deren forum, das bringt dir ja auch nichts, da muß einer rauskommen und die straßenführung prüfen und das kann da auch niemand aus dem forum machen


----------



## K3n$! (13. März 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> aber die FB 7270 kann nur bis max 22080 syncen und die hat die bei mir, also mit tuning wohl nichtsmehr zu machen


 
Was ist denn das für eine Leitung ? 

@kerze21: Einfach solang nerven, bis irgendwer was macht. 
Das funktioniert bei den ISP immer


----------



## kerze21 (13. März 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Leitung ?
> 
> @kerze21: Einfach solang nerven, bis irgendwer was macht.
> Das funktioniert bei den ISP immer


 
Daraufhin das im Telekomiker Forum jetzt das Bild vom APL reingehauen haben, sagt jetzt einer das wir mal eben den APL austauschen lassen sollten. 

Zitat:

Zitat:    Blutomen schrieb:
   Hi, 

du hast doch schon deinen APL gezeigt. 
Lass den doch einmal austauschen, dazu sollte der Eigentümer des Hauses einmal bei der Bauherrenhotline der Telekom anrufen. 

Besteht natürlich so die Möglichkeit, dass direkt Feuchtigkeit in den APL von oben reinkommt.


Ist der Austausch des APL kostenlos ?? Wenn nicht, wieviel kostet´s ???? 

Gruß 
Rouven


Hi, 

also ich geh einmal nicht davon aus, dass es kostenlos sein wird. 
Mir würden jetzt mal so 150-300 Euro im Kopf rumschwirren. 

Die von der Bauherrenberatung können das aber sicherlich genau sagen. 
Könntest im Vorfeld ja auch testen was es bringt, dass teil mal mit ner Plane/Folie vor direkter Nässe zu schützen.

Is das deren Ernst ?!?!? Müsste das nich die Telekom übernehmen ??

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## mrfloppy (13. März 2013)

@ 
*K3n$!  *
*das ist ne schöne 18M leitung am anschlag mit 22M ! das ist der vorteil wenn man auf die kollokation spucken kann 


@kerze das ist natürlich NICHT kostenpflichtig, da es sich hier um eine störung handelt ! wie schon geschrieben, droh denen mit sonderkündigungsrecht wegen nicht erbrachter leistung und halte die rechnungen ein, dann kommen die zu potte, denn damit würden die bei keinem gericht der welt durchkommen  bei NICHT erbrachter leistung ! zieh die zügel an und mach den idioten in berlin, bayer , dresden oder wo die jungs vom support auch so verteilt sind dampf ! son forum kannst knicken, merkst doch schon an der aussage  von wegen bauherrenservice , das ich nicht lache! da hat der bauherren service nen scheiß mit zutun ! DU hast eine störung und wenn das wirklich der fehler sein sollte, dann wird der im rahmen der störungsbehebung gewechselt vom techniker oder von PTI ! rufst du den bauherrenservice an kannst von ausgehen das du ne rechnung bekommst ! lass dir keinen mist erzählen und lass den kram mit dem forum, bringt dich doch null weiter !!! einzige was dich weiter bringt ist druck zu machen das die einen fähigen techniker rausschicken und dafür mußt du denen eine genaue fehlerbeschreibung geben was ja kein problem sein sollte und fertig ! aber mit den forums in deinem fall bringt dich nicht weiter
*


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> aber die FB 7270 kann nur bis max 22080 syncen und die hat die bei mir, also mit tuning wohl nichtsmehr zu machen


 Wenn du dein profil noch höher bekommst, wieso nicht? Allerdings bekomme ich so das gefühl, das du nicht nur "*gecheatet*" hast, sondern auch noch im dslam wohnst.


----------



## K3n$! (14. März 2013)

@mrfloppy: Wie hoch ist eigentlich deine Latenz zum 1./2. Hopp ?


----------



## mrfloppy (15. März 2013)

@  *TurricanVeteran*

*warum gecheatet??? wie schon im post 77 steht, kann ich auf die kollokation spucken ! also kein dummes gerede mit den erzielten 22M sync
pingzeiten zum provider hab ich im mittelwert 18ms, zu google mal getestet und da liegt der ping im mittel bei 28ms

*


----------



## Danger23 (15. März 2013)

Bei den Leitungsdämpungswerten kann nur gecheatet worden sein. Ausser du hast einen GPON Anschluss und die ganze Leitung ist aus Glas. Allerdings hättest dann ein anderes Modem und andere Leitungswerte. Dein Rauschabstand ist auch nicht gerade sehr berauschend. Ich denke mal das deine Fritzbox ganz schön zu kämpfen hat die Leitung synchron zu bekommen.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. März 2013)

scheinst ja ne menge ahnung zu haben !
die FB hat mit garnichts zu kämpfen und der rauschabstand geht absolut in ordnung mit einem 18M profil adsl2+ ! wo soll der rauschabstand denn liegen deiner meinung nach, 15- 20 db ? das ist kein vdsl! was meinst denn genau mit gecheatet worden sein? klär mich mal auf !


----------



## K3n$! (15. März 2013)

Was für eine Leitung 
Allein die Dämpfung lässt jeden DSL'er neidisch werden 

Mich wundert aber, dass die Box nicht mit "Fast" synchronisiert,
sondern, dass du noch ein Interleaving von 11ms (5+6ms) hast. 
Das ist ja fast so hoch, wie bei VDSL 
Ohne das wärst du im einstelligen Ping-Bereich. 

> Da könntest du ja mal testen, ob du die Box dazu bekommst, 
dass sie mit Fast synchronisiert. Dann würde mich mal dein Ping interessieren. 

Der Ping zu google.de ist eigentlich ziemlich irreführend. Google
hat ziemlich viele Server (scheinbar), denn mit meiner Unileitung 
habe ich zu google.de einen Ping von 4ms. Zu allen anderen Servern
liegt der Ping deutlich (!) höher, weshalb ich die google.de Server nicht 
mehr so für aussagekräftig halte (also beim vergleichen) 

heise.de bietet sich immer gut an.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. März 2013)

zu heise.de liegt der ping im mittel bei 20ms, stimmt ja, weniger als in richtung google ! 
wie soll ich die FB denn dazu bekommen mit "fast" zu synchroniesieren?


UND NOCHMAL FÜR ALLE DIE DER MEINUNG SIND GECHEATET UND DIE FB HÄTTE ZU KÄMPFEN BLA BLA : Ich wohne direkt neben der kollokation, habe wenn es hoch kommt 100 meter tcom leitung zwischen mir und der vermittlungsstelle ! also nix gecheate oder schlechter rauschabstand oder sonst was ! dämpfung ist absolut normal wenn man kaum cuda dazwischen hat und der snr ist sogar recht hoch für ein 18M profil mit adsl2+, meistens liegen die bei 6-7 db rauschabstand, von daher hat meine box auch nicht zu kämpfen den sync stabil zu halten ! völlig normale werte sind das


----------



## K3n$! (15. März 2013)

Das kannst du mit den Befehlen per Telnet machen. 
Dazu schaust du mal kurz auf Modemboard.net
> https://www.modemboard.net/faq/

Dort klickst du auf "AVM: Alternative Möglichkeit DSL Synchronisation durch verschiedene Parameter über Telnet der FRITZ!Box zu ändern".
Lies dir das einfach mal durch. Ist relativ einfach einzurichten.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. März 2013)

joah nur wo soll ich diese ganzen werte eintragen??? was ist putty, denn unter suchen finde ich nichts mit putty wo man sich nach der telnet anwahl mit der fb verbinden soll


----------



## K3n$! (15. März 2013)

Zuerst musst du per Telefon so einen Code an die Box senden, um dort Telnet zu aktivieren. 
Dann lädst du dir im Netz das Programm Putty herunter und verbindest dich mit der Box. 
Dann bastelst du dir den richtigen Zahlencode zusammen.

ctlmgr_ctl w sar settings/ControlBitfield [Zahl]

Die wiederum enthält mehrere Teile. 



> ControlBitfield ergibt sich aus den addierten Werten von Latenzpfad, RFI und Leitungsverbesserungen!



> Fastpath: 2
> Deaktivierung von Störungen durch Rundfunksender: 1
> Optimierungen für lange Leitungen deaktivieren: 16
[> L2 Energiesparmodus deaktivieren: 32]

Macht zusammen:

19 oder 51 (mit Deaktivierung des Energiesparmodus)

Einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Danger23 (15. März 2013)

Also ich kenne nur sehr wenige Modems (alle von Thomson oder jetzt Technicolor) die bei einem Rauschabstand bis 5 irgend eine Synchronisiation hin bekommen. Normalerweise sollte der Rauschabstand immer über 10 liegen. Desto höher desto besser, den desto weniger stark wird die Leitung beeinflusst. Ich komme zwar aus Österreich und arbeite dort bei einem Provider aber ich nehme nicht an das die Leitungen in Deutschland anders funktionieren und für diese die grenzen der Physik nicht gelten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. März 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> @  *TurricanVeteran*
> 
> *warum gecheatet??? wie schon im post 77 steht, kann ich auf die kollokation spucken !*


 Ich sags doch, du cheatest. Kein normaler kunde kommt an so ein profil.
Ist das eigentlich schon das dslam-maximum? Du hast 8 db-snr und bei  einer derartig kurzen leitung sollte die fritzbox auch problemlos 3 db  verkraften (macht sie ja auch auf meiner 6km-leitung). Es stellt sich  nur die frage ob es ein profil mit entsprechend hoher übertragungsrate  gibt, um die box soweit herunter zu zwingen. (dslam-test von dir?Welcher  lässt sich am höchsten einstellen? )


Danger23 schrieb:


> Also ich kenne nur sehr wenige Modems (alle von Thomson oder jetzt Technicolor) die bei einem Rauschabstand bis 5 irgend eine Synchronisiation hin bekommen. Normalerweise sollte der Rauschabstand immer über 10 liegen.


Kann es sein das ihr in österreich die dslam`s nehmt, die die tkom bei uns aussortiert hat oder ihr wahllos auf die kabel schaltet? (überbelegung) Die speedtouch-modems laufen hier sogar auf langen leitungen (6km, 50db dämpfung aufwärts) problemlos mit 1 db snr, ein siemens sl2-141-i (selber chipsatz) mit 0,1 db und die fritzboxen mit 3 db (weiter runter ist einfach nicht). Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, das die leitung i.o. ist.


> Desto höher desto besser, den desto weniger stark wird die Leitung beeinflusst.


 Was soll da beeinflusst werden. Hierzulande achtet die tkom darauf, wie die kabel mit dsl belegt werden um das übersprechen zu minimieren. (das einzige gute an denen) Außerdem gibt es hier eine obergrenze für die sendeleistung des dslam um schädliche effekte weiter zu minimieren. Dazu kommt noch, das auf große entfernungen eine fixed-rate geschalten wird, was in meinen augen aber überflüssig ist.
Ich kann mir auf jeden fall nicht vorstellen, das irgend jemand an meinem hauptstrang (massiv) bandbreite verloren geht nur weil ich am hintersten zipfel das maximum heraus hole. Das würde erst passieren, wenn ich irgendwie die sendeleistung das dslam steigern könnte. (ist bloß eben nicht, da der schon @ max läuft, wie an fast jedem anschluß)


----------



## Danger23 (15. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung was in Deutschland für Dslam´s verwendet werden. In Österreich werden eigentlich bei fast allen Providern fixe Bandbreiten geschalten. Aufgrund der Netzarchitektur und Leitungen die so alt sind gibt es in Österreich durchaus große Probleme mit dem Übersprechen. Es gibt sogar noch 4tel Telefon Anschlüsse. Sie sind zwar schon extrem selten aber durchaus noch zu finden.

Ok dann nehme ich alles zurück und euer Netz ist deutlich stabiler und Effizienter aufgebaut. In Österreich hab ich noch kein Modem gesehen das mit einem niedrigeren Rauschabstand als 5 funktioniert hat. Das derzeit sehr weit verbreitete ADB Modem (in Österreich) hat auch noch dazu einen sehr miesen Modem Teil. Da ist meist schon bei 8 Schluss. 

Vielleicht sollten sich die Österreichischen Provider ein wenig die Netzarchitektur in Deutschland anschauen. Dann gibt es vielleicht mal ordentliches Internet


----------



## mrfloppy (15. März 2013)

@ *TurricanVeteran*

*verstehe ehrlich nicht was du willst oder meinst??? das ist ein stink normales adsl2+ 18M profil, nichts aussergewöhnliches was auch ein wie du so schön sagst "normal" kunde bekommt*, nur das ich den vollen durchsatz habe , da ich wie schon geschrieben nur um die 50 meter tkom leitung dazwischen habe ! also nichts aussergewöhnliches was viele viele anderen kunden auch haben mit dem profil die auch nur eine sehr kurze leitung haben, nimmt natürlich mit zunehmender leitungslänge ab die mögliche bandbreite ! bei netcologne wenn es die leitung zulässt ist der vollsync bei einem 18M profil 22080, dann ist auch schluß ! da scheint dann abgeriegelt zu sein, da der dslam selber meißt so um die 24M rausschießt ! also warum das gerede von cheaten oder das bekommt kein normal kunde??? es gibt in deutschland leute die KEINE 6km leitung haben, die direkt neben der vermitlungsstelle wohnen und dann kommt das zustande und passt auch , mit zunehmender leitungslänge wird es halt weniger 
hier stehen dslams seitens netcologne mit broadcom chip von alcatel, ist noch herkömmlich gesplitterte technik, mit nem voip anschluß 18M würde ich diese bitraten nicht erreichen, da wären es 17-19M maximal ! dann gibts noch axh von ericsson, keine ahnung was da verbaut wurde in den dslams aber die kommen mit kurzen leitungen garnicht klar , da hat man direkt powercutback und selbst mit meiner leitung die gut ist erreicht man mit einem 18M profil nurnoch 10M

@*K3n$!*

*also hab das jetzt mal getestet und die hat das auch übernommen, hat bei der einstellung direkt neu gesynct, aber die synct immernoch mit 5 und 6 ms im down und up*


----------



## K3n$! (16. März 2013)

> @*K3n$!*
> 
> *also  hab das jetzt mal getestet und die hat das auch übernommen, hat bei der  einstellung direkt neu gesynct, aber die synct immernoch mit 5 und 6 ms  im down und up*



Schade, dann kannst du wahrscheinlich kein Fastpath erzwingen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. März 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> @ *TurricanVeteran*
> 
> *verstehe ehrlich nicht was du willst oder meinst??? das ist ein stink normales adsl2+ 18M profil, nichts aussergewöhnliches was auch ein wie du so schön sagst "normal" kunde bekommt*,


Das was du da hast ist nach meinem dafür halten schon eher ein 20er-profil und kein 18er mehr. (du solltest mehr als 18 mbit download haben)


> bei netcologne wenn es die leitung zulässt ist der vollsync bei einem 18M profil 22080, dann ist auch schluß !


Gut, dann haben die halt das 20er mit ins 18 mbit-profil genommen. Das erklärt, warum die 20 mbit-tarife aussterben...


> da scheint dann abgeriegelt zu sein, da der dslam selber meißt so um die 24M rausschießt !


Das habe ich bis jetzt nur bei einem broadcom vdsl-port gesehen, der im adsl-modus lief. Ich schätze, mein momentaner centillium würde diesen max-sync von 24xxx kbit garnicht erst zulassen.


> es gibt in deutschland leute die KEINE 6km leitung haben, die direkt neben der vermitlungsstelle wohnen und dann kommt das zustande und passt auch , mit zunehmender leitungslänge wird es halt weniger


Hab ja auch nix anderes behauptet. Ich war nur der meinung, das wenn ich hier manuell von meiner seite aus auf "fast" umstellen kann, das bei dir auch geht. 


> hier stehen dslams seitens netcologne mit broadcom chip von alcatel,


Oha, deshalb konntest du vermutlich den port nicht auf "fast" zwingen. Die dinger von broadcom weigern sich auch ganz gerne mal.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. März 2013)

Ne klappt wirklich nicht, hab es mehrmals versucht aber der will nicht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. März 2013)

Dann müßtest du deinen provider bitten, das um zu stellen.
Wie gesagt, die broadcom-ports sind nicht unbedingt beeinflussbar. (mein centillium hier macht aber fast alles mit)


----------



## mrfloppy (18. März 2013)

joah also hab heute mal bei dsl team bei netcologne angerufen, das ist ein reguläres 18M profil mit vollsync aufgrund der guten werte, also kein 20M profil was als 18 verkauft wird oder so! dann da der port das so ja nicht mitmachen will mal den port auf interleave low umstellen lassen und die latenz laut fritz box ist von vorher 5 und 6 ms auf 1 und 1 ms runtergegangen , dafür hab ich halt 48kb dünneren upload aber im down dennoch sync mit 22075 
ping zu heise.de liegt jetzt im mittel bei 12 ms


----------



## yusuf50 (26. März 2013)

also bei mir nicht


----------



## Decrypter (27. März 2013)

> joah also hab heute mal bei dsl team bei netcologne angerufen, das ist  ein reguläres 18M profil mit vollsync aufgrund der guten werte, also  kein 20M profil was als 18 verkauft wird oder so!


Das ist definitiv kein 18 Mbit Profil, sondern mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein 20 Mbit Profil. Um die 20 Mbit Nutzdatenrate erreichen zu können, muß das Modem einen deutlich höheren Bruttosync haben, um den Protokolloverhead ausgleichen zu können. Dazu passen die 22080 kBit/s Brutto Sync 1a.

Es gibt auch nur einige sehr weniger Provider, die unter ADSL2+ höhere Profile als DSL 16000 schalten (bei DSL 16000 beträgt der Brutto Sync meist immer um die 17600-18000 kBit/s) NetColgne und Mnet sind einige der wenigen. Hier oben gibt das noch TNG, welche als einziger mir bekannter Anbieter bei ADSL2+ grundsätzlich das volle 24 Mbit Profil schalten. Aber um bei einem 24 Mbit Profil auch den vollen Sync erreichen zu können, muß die Leitung schon sehr sehr kurz sein (ich schätz mal 200m maximal vom HVT). 

Ich hab an meiner VDSL 50 Leitung zum HVT knapp über 300m Leitungslänge. Dämpfung lt. Telekom 2.7 dB. Im Rahmen einer Entstörung wurden vom Diagnoseplatz mal alle Profile durchgeschaltet, darunter auch das DSL 16000 Plus Profil von Entertain. Die AVM 7390, die ja VDSL und ADSL/ADSL2+ kann und bekannterweise ein Mist Modem hat, syncte unter DSL 16000 natürlich mit Fullsync bei einer Leitungskapazität von knapp über 21000 kBit/s. Eine 7270, die modemtechnisch einer 7390 haushoch überlegen ist, hätte aus der Leitung mit Sicherheit theoretisch noch mehr rausgeholt.
Unter VDSL beträgt die Leitungkapazität mit der 7390 knapp über 80 kbit/s und mit der 3370, die auch Lichtjahre besser ist knapp unter 116 Mbit.

Leitung ist zum HVT mit 300m schon sehr kurz, aber volle 24 Mbit wären mit Sicherheit auch bei einem guten Modem nicht mehr erreichbar. Das Crosstalking im Hauptkabel ist sehr hoch, da die Träger im ADSL2+ Frequenzband bis 2.2 MHz teilweise nur mit 6 Bit belegt werden. Erst danach steigt die Trägerbelegung deutlich an.

Wer aber so nah am HVT wohnt, kann sich glücklich schätzen. Via DSL ist da quasi alles zu bekommen, was derzeit erhältlich ist. Nur Vectoring, sofern es überhaupt genehmigt wird, wird es aus dem HVT nicht geben. Aber evtl. wird Vectoring und VDSL 100 eh überflüssig werden, wenn der magenta Verein gedenkt, die Bandbreiten nach nen paar 100GB kastrieren zu müssen ....


----------



## mrfloppy (27. März 2013)

ich selber habe vllt 50- 100 meter strippe zum hvt , das wäre aber schon viel ! naja, die kastrieren den port halt nicht sondern hauen alles raus was der port hergibt ! aber die 21-22 M habe ich auch schon bei kunden gesehen die um die 500 - 600 meter strippe haben ! die haben dann noch einen teil der leitung auf einen halbwegs annehmbaren querschnitt ! dazu schaltet netcologne einen dualmode, port und modem bzw das profil sucht sich die besten freien träger die mehr oder weniger nicht gestört sind um die höchstmögliche bitrate zu erlangen, regelt sich also selber ! klappt auch eigentlich ganz gut, was aber auch keine allzweckwaffe bei ellenlangen leitungen ist ! auch beim dualmode hört es irgendwann mal auf was die stabilität angeht !


----------



## Decrypter (27. März 2013)

> port und modem bzw das profil sucht sich die besten freien träger die  mehr oder weniger nicht gestört sind um die höchstmögliche bitrate zu  erlangen, regelt sich also selber !



Das macht jedes Modem, sofern Bitswapping aktiviert ist !



> aber die 21-22 M habe ich auch schon bei kunden gesehen die um die 500 - 600 meter strippe haben



Kann ich mir eher nicht vorstellen, bzw. nur dann, wenn die Störungen durch Crosstalking kaum vorhanden sind. Aber sowas sollte in unmittelbarer Nähe am HVT eher nicht mehr der Fall sein, da hier alle geschalteten DSL Anschlüsse aus dem HVT zwangläufig in den Hauptkabel laufen. Und wie hoch die Hauptkabel mittlerweile beschaltet sind, sieht man ja schon daran, das in den Städten selbst bei eigentlich kurzer Leitung kaum noch 16000 Fullsync erreicht werden. hier z.B. kein 16000 Fullsync mehr möglich ab einer Leitungslänge von 500m, die es massives Crosstalking gibt.


----------



## mrfloppy (27. März 2013)

Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt alle, bei manchen, aber es kommt noch vor ! Hatte einen kunden der hat 21m erreicht mit 1km tal was aber  hakt Glück ist, mehr nicht ! In der regel liegen die irgendwo zwischen 15-17M auch bei recht kurzen Längen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. März 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> hier z.B. kein 16000 Fullsync mehr möglich ab einer Leitungslänge von 500m, die es massives Crosstalking gibt.


 Das ist alles, nur kein crosstalking. (zerhacktes specktrum?) Was du gesehen hast ist eher eine DPBO-schaltung, bei der die frequenzen bis 1,1 mhz durch eine leistungsreduzierung künstlich ausgebremst werden. Das dient dazu, um längere leitungen besser und stabiler betreiben zu können.
Alternativ gibt es noch die möglichkeit, das provider bestimmte träger ausblenden um störungen durch einstreuende funkwellen zu minimieren. Das zählt auber auch unter "künstlich ausbremsen".


----------



## kerze21 (11. April 2013)

Moin,

ES GESCHEHEN NOCH ZEICHEN UND WUNDER  Es wurde ENDLICH der Fehler gefunden.

Das telekomikerforum hat doch wat gebracht (entgegen der Erwartung von uns allen) und sie haben nem Techniker bescheid gegeben. Der hat sich dann dazu entschlossen ne Dauerprüfung aufzumachen. Und "glücklicherweise" hat es die letzten Tage geregnet, entsprechend oft ist auch die Internetverbindung abgestürzt. Der Techniker hats gesehen und ist gestern dann ausgerückt. Als er dann da war hat es natürlich auch geregnet (zu unserem Glück) und er hat den Fehler recht schnell ausgemacht.
Es ist eine der Gammeligen Leitungen die vom Verteiler auf der anderen Straßenseite zum APL hingehen. Er hat dann alle Leitungen getestet und hat noch ne störungsfreie Leitung gefunden und hat uns da drauf gelegt.

Seitdem ist die Internetverbindung nicht mehr verkackt und die Syncwerte sind auch etwas besser geworden.
Er will uns jetzt noch auf nen ADSL2+ Port legen und nochmal schauen wozu der ominöse 4. DSL Anschluss gehört.(Sind eigentlich nur 3 Anschlüsse die verwendet werden)

Naja mal weiterschauen

Gruß
Rouven

Ich weiß sehr chaotisch geschrieben.


----------



## kerze21 (9. Juni 2013)

Moin,

ich weiß das man alte Threads net ausgraben soll, aber wegen einer Frage die auch den Anschluss vom Nachbarn betrifft wollte ich jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufreißen 

Und zwar wollte ich fragen ob die Telekomiker auch nach oben offene Profile schalten (siehe anhang). Weil da sieht man mal was hier möglich wäre... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätt ja nicht gedacht das ADSL2+ so nen Unterschied bringt 
Gruß
Rouven


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juni 2013)

Der User core2duo7200 ist nich zufällig dein Nachbar?
Der hat nämlich im angepinnten Thread selbiges "Problem" beschrieben.


----------



## kerze21 (9. Juni 2013)

Neeee der Nachbar ist in keinem forum angemeldet


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juni 2013)

Damit ist dein nachbar der zweite mir bekannte fall, in dem die tkom so ein komisches profil schaltet.Fakt ist, das er auf annex j (nur voip-telefonie) geschalten wurde, was der stark erhöhte upload beweist.
Allerdings macht mich der downstream von knappen 8 mbit stutzig. Führt die tkom da neue profilgrenzen ein?  Ich weiß es nicht... Naja, vieleicht haben sie ja eingesehen, das eigentlich mehr geht und begründen das mit der annex j schaltung. Da die tkom-hardware in letzter zeit aber elendig nachgelassen hat, dürfte dieser wert noch recht weit weg vom absoluten maximum sein. (was mit gescheiter hardware gehen würde)


----------



## kerze21 (10. Juni 2013)

Da würde sicherlich noch was gehen aber man kann ja nicht mal mehr die Leitungsdaten (rauschabstand, etc) auslesen.... ich muss da testweise ma unsere Fritze dranhängen

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## kerze21 (10. Juni 2013)

Noch ne andere frage: kann man das TAE > RJ45 kabel vom speedport auch für die fritze nehmen oder jag ich die mir gleich hoch damit ??? 

Gruß
Rouven

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Hab die belegung schon gefunden... es geht mit dem telekom kabel
EDIT: Hier nen paar Bilder... das spektrum sieht leicht zerhackt aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Juni 2013)

kerze21 schrieb:


> EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Hab die belegung schon gefunden... es geht mit dem telekom kabel


Dafür könntest du auch ein lan-kabel nehmen. Es müssen halt nur die 2 pins in der mitte beschalten sein, dann funktioniert es. 
Sind dagegen die 2 äußersten pins beschalten, ist das ein zuleitungs-kabel für einen splitter.


> EDIT: Hier nen paar Bilder... das spektrum sieht leicht zerhackt aus


 Ich würde sagen, das ist normal. Der hängt doch mit sicherheit einen infineon-port und da ist dieses bild normal.
Allerdings hab ich keine ahnung warum das so ist. Aber jeder port und jede port-firmware hat so ihre eigenheiten.


----------



## chiller (10. Juni 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Allerdings macht mich der downstream von knappen 8 mbit stutzig. Führt die tkom da neue profilgrenzen ein?  Ich weiß es nicht... Naja, vieleicht haben sie ja eingesehen, das eigentlich mehr geht und begründen das mit der annex j schaltung. Da die tkom-hardware in letzter zeit aber elendig nachgelassen hat, dürfte dieser wert noch recht weit weg vom absoluten maximum sein. (was mit gescheiter hardware gehen würde)



Annex J Sammelthread II (FAQ/Status 10/2012 in Posting #1) - onlinekosten.de Community

typisches 7000er DSL

p.s. meine Leitung sieht so aus:



Spoiler



10.06.13    14:57:19    DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 8187/2462 kbit/s).
10.06.13    14:57:01    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:56:30    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:56:09    Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
10.06.13    14:56:09    PPPoE-Fehler: Internet Synchronisierung verloren.
10.06.13    14:56:09    DSL antwortet nicht (Keine DSL-Synchronisierung).
10.06.13    14:55:55    DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 8187/2398 kbit/s).
10.06.13    14:55:37    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:55:06    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:54:46    Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
10.06.13    14:54:46    PPPoE-Fehler: Internet Synchronisierung verloren.
10.06.13    14:54:45    DSL antwortet nicht (Keine DSL-Synchronisierung).
10.06.13    14:54:31    DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 8187/2445 kbit/s).
10.06.13    14:54:14    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:53:43    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:53:23    Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
10.06.13    14:53:23    DSL antwortet nicht (Keine DSL-Synchronisierung).
10.06.13    14:52:22    Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.160.192.238, DNS-Server: 217.237.148.22 und 217.237.150.51, Gateway: 217.0.117.165, Breitband-PoP: FFMR24-se800-B226E1910E02QB
10.06.13    14:52:15    DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 7774/2412 kbit/s).
10.06.13    14:51:57    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:51:26    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:51:06    Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
10.06.13    14:51:06    PPPoE-Fehler: Internet Synchronisierung verloren.
10.06.13    14:51:05    DSL antwortet nicht (Keine DSL-Synchronisierung).
10.06.13    14:50:45    DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 8187/2455 kbit/s).
10.06.13    14:50:27    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:49:56    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:49:35    DSL antwortet nicht (Keine DSL-Synchronisierung).
10.06.13    14:49:20    PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.
10.06.13    14:48:56    DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 8187/2470 kbit/s).
10.06.13    14:48:38    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:48:07    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
10.06.13    14:47:45    Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
10.06.13    14:47:44    DSL antwortet nicht (Keine DSL-Synchronisierung).


----------



## Decrypter (10. Juni 2013)

Naja, ist wohl ein 8 Mbit Profil via Annex J mit vollen 2 MBit Upstream. Und viel Luft nach oben ist da auch nicht mehr, wie man an den 9 dB SNRM gut erkennen kann. Aber selbst wenn dem so wäre: Die Telekom schaltet weiterhin nach Dämpfungsgrenzen, die jetzt via FlexPod ermittelt werden und auch bei weitem nicht mehr so konservativ sind, wie zu ADSL Zeiten, wo es immer noch die Atombomben Reserve gab. Aber offene Profile, die höchstens mit der maximalen Bandbreitenobergrenze wie 17696 Kbit bei ADSL2+ bzw. 51392 kbit bei VDSL50 begrenzen würden, gibt es für Anschlüsse mit höherer Dämpfung bei der Telekom weiterhin nicht. Insbesondere bei VDSL ist das spürbar, da hier sehr viele Leitungen deutlich mehr Bandbreite erreichen würden, wenn es ein 100 Mbit Profil bei Magenta geben würde. Aber 100 Mbit Profile via VDSL schalten eh nur sehr wenige Anbieter. Bei Easybell VDSL z.B. ist das möglich (via O2 Telefonica) oder auch einige regionale Anbieter wie MNet machen dieses.


----------



## kerze21 (20. Juni 2013)

Moin,

so..... Jetze hats den Anschluss wohl endgültig komplett zerissen  nix geht mehr, kein telefon und kein internet... und ratet mal wann die Idioten von Technikern das reparieren wollen... NÄCHSTE WOCHE FREITAG !!!! Das kanns ja wohl net sein. Wir werden jetze die Kündigung rausschicken und schauen das wir da so schnell wie möglich rauskommen... andauernd is die ******* gestört und kaputt. Jedenfalls wollte ich mal fragen was ihr machen würdet ??

Zu 1&1 gehen und riskieren das man doch bedingt durch die Telekom Fernschaltung wieder auf dem selben ding landet oder dann doch zu O² gehen... aber irgendwie hab ich von dem laden so noch nicht allzu viel gehört.. Habt ihr da Erfahrung ?? und wie schaltet O² (nach oben offen oder nicht ??)

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## chiller (21. Juni 2013)

Probiers mal mit Easybell


----------



## mrfloppy (21. Juni 2013)

kannst du gerne versuchen, wird aber nichts an deiner leitung ändern ! wechselst du den provider schalten die im hvt um und sind fertig. ist deine leitung danach immernoch grütze läuft es genauso beschissen und dann wird die entstörung noch besser laufen! wenn die tkom das nichtmal bei den eigenen kunden hinbekommt, was denkst du wie schnell die für fremdprovider entstören?
dazu kommt noch das telekom techniker zumindest die externen keine dsl störungen mehr prüfen dürfen, d.h. dsl störung wird gemeldet der techniker fährt raus sieht auch das die leitung gestört ist aus irgendeinem grund darf aber nicht umschalten wenn die leitung von den messungen der wiederstände her in ordnung ist. das macht riesen laune zur zeit mit den jungs.
beispiel: kunde war vorher bei der telekom und wurde jetzt zu provider xy geschaltet, telefonie ( gesplitterter anschluß ) funktioniert aber abslout kein dsl sync zu erzielen, zu 98% hängt dann noch ein dtag dslam zwischen den die bei schaltung vergessen haben rauszuschalten. entstörungstechniker von provider xy fährt zum kunden stellt diesen fehler fest und meldet dies als störung an die telekom. glaubst du das die das hinbekommen ??? NEIN tun die nicht, sowas kommt als ungerechtfertigt zurück, weil die leitung ja von den wiederständen in ordnung ist und telefon geht ja beim kunden, also kommt die leitung ja an.

was ich sagen möchte ist, du solltest aufjedenfall wechseln, weil die einfach unfähig sind und warum soll man diese tarife bezahlen ? das kannst du günstiger haben, ob es dann besser wird sei mal dahingestellt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. bleibst du auf der selben leitung und die schalten im hvt um, der schaden den die am freitag beheben wollen wird nur halbherzig behoben kann es sehr gut sein das du den fehler zum neuen anbieter halt mit schleppst


----------



## kerze21 (10. Februar 2014)

Moin,

ich wollte jetzt nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen wollte ich jetze hier fragen wo man sich mal erkundigen kann wo telefonica ihre technik (und ob Annex J unterstützt wird) hat, weil ich habe herzlich wenig Bock auf noch weniger geschwindigkeit... Easybell weiß nix und O² stellt sich doof (Die Callcenteridioten wissen nichtmal was Annex B oder Annex J oder gar DSL heißt)

Der Grund warum ich frage ist das wir bald den Telekomvertrag kündigen, weil das Telefon andauernd nich funzt(Internet geht, nur ISDN nich) somit kommen wir vorzeitig aus dem Vetrag raus. 

Aktueller Stand der Leitung seht ihr am Screenshot.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im moment hab ich nur den SNR runtergedreht.

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2014)

Annex j wirst du bei einer o2-schalte nicht bekommen. Ich weiß nicht mal ob die überhaupt passende ports hätten um das zu schalten.
Bzgl. technik-standort, da wirst du kein glück haben da dir das niemend verrät. Lasse eine schätzung bei easybell machen und du weißt so ungefähr was dich erwartet. Allerdings schätzen die sehr konservativ. (bei mir wurde 1 mbit geschätzt und schon eine 7170 war schneller ) Ich schätze aber mal, das sich der aufschalt-ort bei der neuen schaltung nicht ändern wird. (glaube nicht das du an einem outdoor-dslam hängst)


----------



## kerze21 (10. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Annex j wirst du bei einer o2-schalte nicht bekommen. Ich weiß nicht mal ob die überhaupt passende ports hätten um das zu schalten.
> Bzgl. technik-standort, da wirst du kein glück haben da dir das niemend verrät. Lasse eine schätzung bei easybell machen und du weißt so ungefähr was dich erwartet. Allerdings schätzen die sehr konservativ. (bei mir wurde 1 mbit geschätzt und schon eine 7170 war schneller ) Ich schätze aber mal, das sich der aufschalt-ort bei der neuen schaltung nicht ändern wird. (glaube nicht das du an einem outdoor-dslam hängst)


 
Moin,

man hätt ja hoffen können  Also Easybell schätzen 4 und garantieren 2 mbit  Wobei wenn ich so drüber nachdenke... Die Vermittlungsstelle wo ich aktuell dranhänge ist ~2,5 Kilometer weg. Die nächstweitere wäre 5 oder 6 Kilometer weg Da kann man dann doch glauben das die bei der Vermittlungsstelle bleiben wo ich jetze dranhänge 

Gruß
Rouven

Achsooo... noch tipps zum optimieren der aktuellen Leitung ?? (fehlermäßig) hab ja im moment nur den Ziel-SNR runtergeschraubt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2014)

kerze21 schrieb:


> Achsooo... noch tipps zum optimieren der aktuellen Leitung ?? (fehlermäßig) hab ja im moment nur den Ziel-SNR runtergeschraubt.


 Du könntest die UpstreamMarginOffset noch auf 1 oder 2 setzen. Das reduziert die sendeleistung deines modems und stört somit den downstream etwas weniger.
Die fehlermenge lässt sich sonst nur noch mit der erhöhung des downstream-snr verringern-> geschwindigkeitseinbußen.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Februar 2014)

warum bist du jetzt auf einem adsl profil annex B ??? bist du noch bei dtag mit dem alten anschluß ? ne dein anschluß wird weiterhin aus der vermittlungsstelle geschaltet wo du jetzt auch dran hängst.
die 2,5 km passen aber ungefähr zu deinen dämpfungswerten. würde mal tippen mit adsl2+ maximal 10M die "theorethisch" machbar wären, ob diese stabil sind bliebe abzuwarten


----------



## kerze21 (11. Februar 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> warum bist du jetzt auf einem adsl profil annex B ??? bist du noch bei dtag mit dem alten anschluß ? ne dein anschluß wird weiterhin aus der vermittlungsstelle geschaltet wo du jetzt auch dran hängst.
> die 2,5 km passen aber ungefähr zu deinen dämpfungswerten. würde mal tippen mit adsl2+ maximal 10M die "theorethisch" machbar wären, ob diese stabil sind bliebe abzuwarten


 Moin,

ja wir sind noch bei Telekotz  Aber ADSL Annex B war doch schon immer ?!? worauf willst du hinaus ? 

10 mbit wären natürlich schön, wage ich aber anzuzweifeln  Aber schlechter kanns ja net werden. Easybell schaltet ja nur auf ADSL2+

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Februar 2014)

bin von annexj ausgegangen wegen deinem post bzw screenshot mit dem speedport und dem recht hohen upload darauf. in der regel hat man mit normalen anschlüssen maximal 1,2M upload bei 18M profilen. daher bin ich davon ausgegangen das du einen annex j anschluß hast oder hattest. aber egal was, du bist ja von adsl2+ wieder zurück geschaltet worden auf adsl


----------



## kerze21 (12. Februar 2014)

Nee das war nich unser Anschluss, sondern der vom Mitbewohner über uns  An unserem Anschluss hat sich soweit nix geändert.

Gruß
Rouven


----------

